# Help with spouse appeal processing time.



## chloeruby24 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

My husband and I need help figuring out processing time for appeals. My husband has a current ancestry visa, I applied for a spousal visa and was refused as the marriage certificate was not enough proof of our relationship.

We sent our appeal on 2nd Jan 2013 with an overwhelming amount of information to support our relationship and living situation. We have full confidence that the appeal will be overturned but are very confused about processing times.

We received the "notice of pending appeal" dated 6th Feb 2013, it states a that the tribunal will write to us after the 19th of June?!?!?! 

This seems so long? Any advice or previous experience by others would be helpful. We wanted to move by May in order to secure jobs before everyone goes on summer holidays.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chloeruby24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I need help figuring out processing time for appeals. My husband has a current ancestry visa, I applied for a spousal visa and was refused as the marriage certificate was not enough proof of our relationship.
> 
> ...


Before the appeal goes before the tribunal, it will be referred to the entry clearance manager at the visa office where your application was first considered (Manila?). If they decide to overturn the decision, you will hear about it and the visa office will request your passport for the visa to be affixed. If they fail to overturn it, the matter will go before the tribunal.
Reference to ECM shouldn't take long, and though there is no timeline, people have heard within a month or so. It will then be a few weeks before they request your passport.
If the matter goes before the tribunal, it can be months before you hear anything, and June timeline is quite possible.


----------



## chloeruby24 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for your advice. You are right the application was considered in Manilla. We very much hope the decision is over ruled by the ECM. 


Will keep our fingers crossed and hopefully post news of a positive outcome in a few months


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

Hiya,

Just curiously, why was your application denied even though you are married? Seems odd? I would have thought that to be a clear relationship status?!

Thanks,Renee


----------



## chloeruby24 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Renee,

We thought the same thing too. Sent off all the documents as listed (marriage certificates, birth certificates, bank statements) but was denied.

The marriage certificate was apparently not enough evidence of our relationship. The officer even went to the extreme to say there was no evidence we had actually met.

On our appeal we sent through wedding/engagement invites, personal letters, photos, emails, bills, wedding ring insurance ect to prove our relationship. The appeal was sent off on the 2nd jan and still nothing. We emailed IAC last week regarding an update and was advised no update and requested not to contact again until after June.

Very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Chloe!

Oh man, I wish I hadn't read all this! Haha That's exactly what we have done, and sent away - applying from NZ. My husband is on holiday here with me at the moment. I've only been waiting about ten days though and really did think we had everything we could possibly need! Well fingers crossed I guess! 

I hope you hear something soon! Are you applying from within the UK? Or Aus?


----------



## chloeruby24 (Feb 15, 2013)

I can understand how you would be in the same boat as us. This extra information was never requested or mentioned. Plus who would think you need to prove your relationship is true if youre married. It really never crossed our minds.

One thing if yours does get rejected my advice would be skip the appeal and just re-apply (if you can). From researching appeals it seems like the average turn around time is min 6 months to 12 months. Unfortunately all our plans are on the back burning while we wait or a response.

I really hope yours doesn't get denied like mine.


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah nasty timelines, fingers crossed its a bit different as my husband is British, and it's not ancestry! I've seen mostly positive things for the same info sent! 
So sorry about yours, good luck with the appeal. I will let you know what happens!


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

should include pictures of the couple, wedding pictures and other casual pics , and when not living together any communication made should be recorded like , skype screenshots/ call history through itemized bills / posts / emails etc... and should be sent along ....

and also copies of passport pages with entry/exit stamps .. ( its shows your partner came to see you )


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

Ah I see, well I thought about it but its just so silly, we lived together in London till the day we left to NZ to apply, and he is here with me. It should be okay, well it will be silly otherwise, the amount of stuff we had to send was crazy anyway!


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Reneeclaire,

Just wanted to ask you a few questions. I'm awaiting the result of my application and would like to prepare myself in case we get rejected.

1. Why was your visa rejected?
2. What date did you send your appeal?
3. Has your appeal been received yet?

Thanks!


----------



## reneeclaire (Jan 3, 2013)

Hiya,

My visa is only on about day ten of processing, I don't think it should be rejected (fingers crossed), we meet all criteria and then some. I've just worried myself by not including photos etc. I had so much other stuff it didn't seem necessary and everyone I've talked to who have done the same thing said I shouldn't need anything else.
It's just a horrible waiting game at the moment!

My husband is English and we applied from NZ with the Spousal visa, appendix 2 category a. We live together and he earns more than enough to sponsor me and I also have my own UK business! 
When did you apply? What is your circumstance?


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Ahh, I thought you were on the appeal process already.

I applied 13 March from Manila. Still awaiting for the result. Our finances are pretty straightforward (my partner earns more than the required income from the same employer for over 3 years). And we've sent a ton of documents to prove that our relationship is genuine. Since we've been together for a relatively short time, I went overboard with the evidence – 72 photos, 30+ pages of Skype, Email and Facebook logs combined, visa stamps, plane tickets, etc. – just to be on the safe side.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

* 72 photos, 30+ pages of Skype, Email and Facebook logs combined, visa stamps, plane tickets, etc. – just to be on the safe side. 
*


Nice , that's what i am going to do now 

(by the way from facebook logs u mean , screenshots of facebook ? )


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes screenshots of our Facebook messages!


----------



## chloeruby24 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wanted to provide an update. I just received an email from UKBA saying they have overturned their decision and to send my passport off. Unfortunately the turnaround time from when i submitted the appeal was 5 1/2 months.


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

chloeruby24 said:


> Wanted to provide an update. I just received an email from UKBA saying they have overturned their decision and to send my passport off. Unfortunately the turnaround time from when i submitted the appeal was 5 1/2 months.


Just wanted to say congratulations, on having your appeal overturn. It took long enough but was worth it.:clap2:


----------



## melbony (May 24, 2013)

Hi, that's great news your refusal was overturned.


We have just appealed, I didn't include enough evidence of my self employed business. I easily made the financial requirements but they needed proof my business was real and would continue to meet the requirements. 

I'm worried as we go on honeymoon in 6 weeks and then I already booked flights for both of us to return to the UK! I know I shouldn't have bought the tickets yet, but I did as it was a package with our honeymoon!! 

If my husband comes back to the Uk with me as a visitor and just hangs out here while we wait for the appeal, 1/ if we get the appeal overturned can he send off his passport from the UK to have the VISA attached? 2/ are there any special requirements after he has been refused for a visa, to allow him to enter the UK as a visitor?? 

Thank you


----------



## Ausmkd (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi melbony, what was the response re any special visa requirements as a visitor with a rejected application? I've appealed the decision for my application but may need to travel to the UK while waiting the outcome. I think I can go no issues but would keen to know if you found something different.


----------



## melbony (May 24, 2013)

Hi, 

My husband was allowed through but we were both given a stern talking to by the imigration officer. 

If you can take evidence of a return flight as well as Anything that still links you to your home country (proving you have to go back). Strong evidence for your reasons for coming to the UK as a visitor. Show that you have enough funds to support your visit and maybe evidence of what you will be doing while you visit. 

Basically as much evidence as you can to support that you don't intend to stay in the UK.

Hope that helps


----------

